# Fun house temporary walls



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a bit of a unique situation and I hope I'm posting my question in the right place.

The church where I work as a youth director has asked me to put together a last minute "fun house" in our courtyard. The event is in less than a week, and I can't do anything very scary at all.

My haunt manager where I'm working as an actor was supposed to come help us but I don't think he will have time.

I have almost everything I need except for the materials for a 3D hallway I want to do. I can probably get paint donated and I am ordering 3D glasses today.

So here's my question- what can I get that is cheap and will create a temporary dark background to paint neon colors on to put under a blacklight? 
I have about $50 left in my budget, a little less to be honest but I'm willing to pitch in a little bit of my spending money. 
Here is a video of the space.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My first thought was bed sheets. You might be able to find dark ones at a reasonable price. Your second option would be sheets of cardboard - perhaps members of the church could scrounge around their basements or garages for cardboard boxes they could donate.

Unrelated to the question, but I thought of this since you mentioned in the video not being too scary. Consider giving the little kids something they can use that will protect them from any monsters they encounter - the glow sticks, for example, or some other item. Clue the monsters into having to act scared when a child waves the stick at them.


----------



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic ideas! I'll probably try sheets with some sort of weight attached to the bottom. I don't know how the 3d paint will hold up on them but I'll give it a shot. 

I love the glowsticks idea too! Brilliant! And I had hoped to incorporate glowsticks anyway because I know they're cheap and kids adore them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I posted this link about how to make a dot room on another thread, but the painting technique used should help you with what you plan to do as well:

http://www.dragons-eye.com/dot_room.htm


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I did black sheet plastic for a elem. school haunt one year. I did a room in black plastic and spray painted white dots around it. I then had one of the actors in a black sweat suit and a black ski mask. We painted white dots all on his outfit. I put a strobe light in the room and had the kids wait in there as it was "a portal to another realm where spirits could interact with the living." The actor would then move around and tap them on the shoulder. The strobe keeps your eyes from picking up that someone else is in the room.

Same thing as what Roxyblue posted but in white. Saves on time and money.


----------



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks again everyone! We ended up utilizing several of your suggestions and I have this thread saved for next year. We didn't have time to implement everything, and the video doesn't show the walls well, but here it is anyway:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Best part - "We can play tag - FOREVER!":jol:


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The kids helping out seemed to be really excited about being part of the "scare." Congratulations for adding to their Halloween memories.


----------



## Creepitreal (Sep 2, 2014)

^ yes, agreed! They really made it their own! They flickered lights in the classrooms-- their idea. The "zombie" outside of the gate, all his idea. The girl behind the plastic came up with that whole concept. And,



RoxyBlue said:


> Best part - "We can play tag - FOREVER!":jol:


This kid was just a visitor to the youth group and he came up with this line all by himself! It was awesome! Hahaha.


----------

